# Vintage pv modules



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone recognize these pv modules? I have had these up and running for 18 years now and when I removed them they were still working.

These are the Arco modules that came from the Carizzo Plains in California. Engineers thought that by using mirrors to increase the sunlight they could get more power out of them, and they did but the EVA encapsulate turned brown and decreased the power by 10%. When the solar array was dismantled the modules were dumped on to the surplus market and pioneers like me bought them. Out with the old, in with the new.


----------

